# Hello everybody



## Hairless mice 1983 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi all,
My name is Richard I used to show mice approximately 8 years or so ago, under the stud name " clover "
I have just bought some fuzzy hairless mice and I am wanting to improve the size,type and overall hairless- ness
I am going to get some paler self's to outcross to improve size and type, when I find some to purchase, so if anybody has some to spare I would much appreciate it I am near to Nottinghamshire and north east Lincolnshire
Thanks for adding me to forum


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Richard, pleased to meet you 

So, are you breeding your Rex (fuzzy) mice to be as sparsely furred, hairless as possible?


----------



## Hairless mice 1983 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi 
Yes I am going to try and keep selecting for the more hairless ones. I have sought advice on Facebook from cait walgate although I still think of her as mckeown . I once had some of caits fuzzy hairless/ rex and they were stunning really quite large and typey and really hairless. I have put 2 does with my buck to start my breeding programme. The does are a pale dove /silver tan and also a banded female who I am unsure of the colour of I think she is argente but what little fur she has is quite orangey like a fawn so I am unsure because if she was an argente then she would surely have a bluey kind of fuzz but she looks orangey fawn from root to fuzzy tip lol 
I will try and put some photos up for advice on colour
Thanks richard


----------

